# Goodbye Eclipse...



## EclipseTheLionhead (Apr 16, 2021)

Eclipse (Umbreon) Poitra sadly passed away on 4/12/21 and left her 6 baby kits behind. She had really bad diarrhea on Saturday morning when I went to go check on her. I hand fed her hay and her poo was a bit better. We had people over that night for my birthday party. At the end of the night I went to lay with her and she started to attack me (charging and biting me hard). Knowing that's not normal of her I went to see her nest, 6 very healthy baby kits. I had no idea that she was even pregnant in the first place. She ate right after and went to sleep. The next morning I checked on her and her kits, she watched me check them and sniffed them (I'll add a video of it). After that everything went downhill...

Sunday night at 4am, Eclipse was sitting in the corner of a box, not moving. I checked her and picked her up, she was laying in a huge blood spot and she was rag dolling in my hands, not trying to fight me away at all. I cuddled her while I looked up the nearest 24 hour vet ER while my boyfriend was force feeding her water. She never ate the food I put down for her all day long. The closest one was 30 minutes away from where we were. I called my mom and told her what was going on while I got her ready in the crate. We drove without having sleep for 24hrs. We got to BluePurl in Chicago. They didn't have a Rabbit savvy vet on clock so we had to wait an hour to transfer her to a nearby rabbit savvy place. I had to go back home and bring the babies because I wasn't sure if it was going to be that long. She had to stay 4 days over night to have someone watch her and try medication. So I drove back an hour back and forth. We dropped them safely and drove home. Around 10 am we finally got home, I ate and was about to sleep when...I got a call from the vet.

"Hi Lucas, Unfortunately we went to check in on Eclipse and she wasn't breathing, so we are starting CPR." the nurse told me on the phone around 11am. I started to panic, how did she stop breathing? The Nurse told me they will try for 5 minutes and call me back with if she made it or not. I agreed and thanked her. I ran to my boyfriend that was passed out on the bed gasping and screaming for him to wake up. I explained what was going on and called my mom and told her. While talking to my mom they finally called back with the news. "Sorry Lucas... we couldn't resuscitate and Eclipse has passed." I fell to my knees. I felt time slowed down, she was telling me my options. I asked her If I can call her back and she said to take my time. I screamed and cried to the point of losing my voice for the rest of the night. My 11 month old first ever bunny was ....just gone.I called my mom and told her the news and she balled with me, she was our quarantine baby. She was there when everything went to ****, when my mom lost her job, when I had online classes she sat on my lap and slept and she moved into a new place with me. She was just gone... we couldn't make sense of it. Once I calmed down some, I called back and asked for my options. I didn't have then 200 to get her cremated so I had to do a home burial. I also ordered her paw prints and the nurse got it done for me and gave it to me for free. The doctors and the nurses at this vet were super sweet and did everything that they could. I called my best friend and she came over right away, My boyfriend, best friend and I drove up to the vet to pick up Eclipse and the still alive baby kits. My mom and step came over and tried to help me feed the babies and say goodbye to Eclipse for the last time, sitting and talking about all the good times we had with her.

For the last few days I've been crying on and off and taking care of the now stronger babies. May she live on happier and healthy. I love you Eclipse, I miss you.

I will update everyone on how the babies are looking. Thank you everyone for all the support these last couple months and thank you for reading all of this.


Eclipse (Unbreon) Poitra

Born: May 28, 2020

Died: April 12, 2021

11 Months old

Mammy of 6 kits, Beautiful Lionhead and Lucas' first ever bunny.

May she rest in peace.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Apr 16, 2021)

Aw I’m so sorry for your loss 

I hope you’re doing okay, and her kits are alright


----------



## SirLawrence (Apr 16, 2021)

I am so sorry to hear about Eclipse... but if you need support or just someone to talk to, this is the place. 

Pets have a way of coming into our lives when we need them, and I believe that they sometimes go when their work is done, whether or not we see any sense in it. She loved you, you loved her, and her life was happy and full. Do right by her and do your best with her kits. She'll wait for you at the rainbow bridge!


----------



## MoonMama (Apr 16, 2021)

So sorry for this loss


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 17, 2021)

Sorry for your loss. If you need anyone to talk to please dm me!


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 17, 2021)

Awww, I am so sorry. I no it is vary hard to lose your little pets. (RIP)


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 17, 2021)

EclipseTheLionhead said:


> Eclipse (Umbreon) Poitra sadly passed away on 4/12/21 and left her 6 baby kits behind. She had really bad diarrhea on Saturday morning when I went to go check on her. I hand fed her hay and her poo was a bit better. We had people over that night for my birthday party. At the end of the night I went to lay with her and she started to attack me (charging and biting me hard). Knowing that's not normal of her I went to see her nest, 6 very healthy baby kits. I had no idea that she was even pregnant in the first place. She ate right after and went to sleep. The next morning I checked on her and her kits, she watched me check them and sniffed them (I'll add a video of it). After that everything went downhill...
> 
> Sunday night at 4am, Eclipse was sitting in the corner of a box, not moving. I checked her and picked her up, she was laying in a huge blood spot and she was rag dolling in my hands, not trying to fight me away at all. I cuddled her while I looked up the nearest 24 hour vet ER while my boyfriend was force feeding her water. She never ate the food I put down for her all day long. The closest one was 30 minutes away from where we were. I called my mom and told her what was going on while I got her ready in the crate. We drove without having sleep for 24hrs. We got to BluePurl in Chicago. They didn't have a Rabbit savvy vet on clock so we had to wait an hour to transfer her to a nearby rabbit savvy place. I had to go back home and bring the babies because I wasn't sure if it was going to be that long. She had to stay 4 days over night to have someone watch her and try medication. So I drove back an hour back and forth. We dropped them safely and drove home. Around 10 am we finally got home, I ate and was about to sleep when...I got a call from the vet.
> 
> ...



PM me any time.


----------



## Ventura Lop (Apr 17, 2021)

I'm new, I don't know what to say. I have issues when it comes to people for some reason. Great comment, right? I love my little buddy, I always will. They will always be there and carry a bit of us with them. We are lucky to have them in our lives for the short bit that they are, and they are given the best that we can give. Not bad, for a bunny. Not bad at all.


----------



## Mac189 (Apr 17, 2021)

I'm so sorry about Eclipse. Sometimes things go wrong and there is nothing we can do to fix it. You gave her some much love and I'm sorry you didn't get more time together.


----------



## HalaBuns (Apr 17, 2021)

I’m so sorry for your loss, you have all been through an incredibly stressful time. I know it’s probably hard to make sense of it at this point, but you tried your hardest for her 

Best of luck with those little kits, I hope they grow strong and healthy.


----------



## Lilbleu11221 (Apr 18, 2021)

She was a beautiful bunny. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 18, 2021)

She will live a good life. Rest in peace Eclipse. We will miss you.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 19, 2021)

Sorry to hear of Eclipse passing to the Rainbow Bridge--rest in peace and binky free.


----------



## GigiRabbits (Apr 19, 2021)

I'm so sorry for your loss - she was beautiful! At least you have those six beautiful babies to remember her by...One of my pets died just 4 days after Eclipse did, and I miss her so much, but she also left behind a couple of babies, and they really helped me  I hope that you can feel better soon!
Rest in Peace, Eclipse


----------

